# With AV receivers is sound quality more important than features?



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: CNET


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Chances are?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Kudo's!!!!

I have always said that there are too many features as well as connections. I mean really, how many different componets do we really have to hook up. Most of my friends have a DVD/BD player & a game console & thats it...and only one output to the TV. Granted some people have more stuff, but most of us do not. My X-box 360 wirelessly connects to my PC, so everything there is accessable.

Wouldn't it be nice if when you got ready to buy a AVR, they took your order on what you needed & shipped that to you (you listening Onkyo?). But then, when you consider mass production, would it really drop the price...probably not. So here we are, all these connections with nowhere to go:huh:!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Tonto said:


> But then, when you consider mass production, would it really drop the price...probably not. So here we are, all these connections with nowhere to go:huh:!


That pretty much says it all, mass production = low cost for the consumer. Some of the boutique brands "may" sound slightly better but at what cost to us?


----------

